# Anxiety Disorders > Post-Traumatic Stress Disorder (PTSD) >  >  Dreams and Nightmares

## Chantellabella

I used to have nightmares of past abuse. I didn't want to sleep then.

Now I've been having dreams of future happenings and in every instance I mess up big time. I don't want to sleep now.

Do any of you have trouble with either recurrent dreams or dreams that disturb you so bad that you no longer want to sleep?

----------


## Equinox

I have recurrent vivid dreams and nightmares every night and have had for years, I also suffer from PTSD however not all of the vivid dreams I experience are related to traumas by any means, my mind takes alot of creative license. I've definitely had times when I became afraid to sleep because of it. 

While PTSD can certainly contribute to a feeling of overwhelming dream activity, other disorders such as narcolepsy and major depression are also notable for causing or contributing to these issues, as is the consumption of alcohol and certain prescription medications.

----------


## L

I don't dream very often, but sometimes I wake in a panic and end up crying - don't remember if it's because of a dream or what

----------


## Otherside

I don't like dreaming. My dreams are usually vivid, scary, make no sense but still not nice. I thankfully don't dream much. When it happens though, it usually happens three days in a row.

I guess they're "Vivid nightmares that make no sense whatsoever." I usually wake up from a dream, even if it's a good one, and am like, WTF??? I mean, I once dreamt of Tesco (A supermarket chain over here, dunno if you get it in the US) taking over the world through some weird portal thing that connected that and another supermarket, and the bread flying everywhere, and a load of us escaping through a portal to some table that was floating in the sky which was the one place Tesco couldn't get us...

Sorry. Off topic. But I know someone who goes on about dreams having meaning in the future. I really don't want to live on a floating table with a load of other people. Did I mention I don't like crowds/enclosed spaces much?

----------


## Equinox

Interesting that some people don't dream often at all, yet I dream vividly every single night without fail & always recall my dreams, I've gotta wonder if somethings up with my brain!  :confused:

----------


## Antidote

Luckily no. I do also get very vivid dreams and I've a propensity to have lucid dreams. They are also often negative / sad, but they're usually not nightmarish. 

I did used to get a recurrent dream every year where I'd lose my shoes and I'd have to walk barefoot either in the rain / cold, across glass etc. In one of those dreams, a police / ambulance guy gave me a numbing ointment to put on my feet so they wouldn't hurt so much. I got those dreams for many years in a row, but I haven't had one in a while now.

----------


## mightypillow

I've had a recurring theme in my dreams lately. Part of me looks forward to them, but then I'll wake up the next morning with shame.
Some of them are intense and I'll be woken up from something that happens during them.

----------


## WintersTale

I have nightmares quite often. I can't remember what they're about, but all I know is that they're awful.

----------


## eZShapeShifteR

I constantly have recurring dreams, they are vivid, most of them scary. I have a lot of death dreams and it scares me  ::(:

----------


## Misssy

Not recently but about a year ago I was having terrible nightmares.

----------


## compulsive

Thats what happens when im awake.

----------


## life

i have sad dreams of people who ive lost  ::(:

----------


## berlingot

i keep a dream log at http://chrysotheme.livejournal.com/tag/phantasmagoria  sometimes i have dreams in which i interact jealously with my siblings. sometimes i strike out & yell in my sleep.

----------

